# Temperaturüberwachung CPU mit FreeNAS



## Zappaesk (25. November 2012)

*Temperaturüberwachung CPU mit FreeNAS*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die CPU Temperatur(en) unter FreeNAS zu ermitteln? 

Ich möchte meinen Celeron G540 semipassiv kühlen und möchte dann natürlich einen Vergleich haben zu dem aktuellen Stand mit dem Boxed Kühler.


----------

